# going to leave the forum



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

i feel i have had a few comments and pm's that were not called for.
i came here recently thinking ahhh a nice place i can discuss my buns and show them off but i dont feel welcome as i am a breeder.
i have been getting negative replies by some and its getting me down, i do the up most best for my rabbits i dont neglect them they have fresh veg, food daily as well as the decent herbage timothy hay im having large bunny housing built from my own plans that ive put alot of time and money into. i get all buns jabs done i NEVER send them to rescue centres i wouldnt dream of it.
when i rehome my baby buns i vet the new owners, i send them with a care sheet and food and even offer them a home back with me if the new owner cant cope, i only breed from a bun once a year so i feel im a good bunny mummy so why the negative post and pms?
ive just had an operation and im quite poorly and like to come online to have at least people to talk to while im stuck inside my 4 walls about the things i enjoy.
so if anyone knows of a site where i can discuss my buns please pm me and let me know where.
thanks to all that were of help and didnt judge me.


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

please don't leave the forum. I speak for a lot of people. It is a good place - why don't you come and join us in general chat and have a laugh with us - a lot of us are dogs and cats but come and have a look!!! There can be some funny ones but you have to just ignore them! :thumbup1:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Hi frags,
Don't get upset by a few people,they are not worth it.This is a GREAT forum, honestly.And may i just say, if you get nasty pm's report them, the mods and Mark will sort it out for you.*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

PLEASE DO NOT GO. I'm sorry you've been having a bad time. I don't know anything about rabbits and don't come down in this section but please give the forum a bit more of a chance?


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

hey there! She is over in the main mad house with us now!! We'll watch over her!!!


----------



## becks01 (Jan 27, 2009)

frags said:


> i feel i have had a few comments and pm's that were not called for.
> i came here recently thinking ahhh a nice place i can discuss my buns and show them off but i dont feel welcome as i am a breeder.
> i have been getting negative replies by some and its getting me down, i do the up most best for my rabbits i dont neglect them they have fresh veg, food daily as well as the decent herbage timothy hay im having large bunny housing built from my own plans that ive put alot of time and money into. i get all buns jabs done i NEVER send them to rescue centres i wouldnt dream of it.
> when i rehome my baby buns i vet the new owners, i send them with a care sheet and food and even offer them a home back with me if the new owner cant cope, i only breed from a bun once a year so i feel im a good bunny mummy so why the negative post and pms?
> ...


hi...thats what i thought when i first signed in to the forum...i was asking for asap advice and i had a few critisize me...but me being me i always argue back...people think they can talk to you like this, but if you think about it they wouldnt say these horrible things about the way you bring up rabbits to your face...its quite easy to critisize just by leaving a post...i just let THEM get on with it...nobodys perfect and if they dont like it then stuff them!!!...i wouldnt let them win by leaving, thats why im still here....cos i know im better than them, theres a word for people like them and thats a BULLY...


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

If the pm's you are getting are nasty you should repost them!


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

do you mean send them back or publish them for us all to read! :shocked: :confused5:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

maybe mean't report


----------



## Pets Paws (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi Frags 
I am so sorry that some people on this Forum has made you feel the way you are.
I for one would love for you to stay, we need someone like yourself a responsable breeder for your valued knowledge and input into the rabbit world.

My son (King dog) and I were just discussing this morning about getting a couple of rabbits and I suggested to him to contact knowledgeable people on the forum for advise before we go ahead with this with our eyes shut.

Please Please do not leave, my son and I need your advise and look forward to getting to know you.

You will always get nasty and ignorant people and with you feeling low at the moment with just having an op and basicaly house bound you will be a little bit more sensitive.

Be strong and do'nt let ignorant people control your life. 

"Please Stay"


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

coolkat said:


> do you mean send them back or publish them for us all to read! :shocked: :confused5:


Well if I ever get anymore I would certainly publish them for all to read
lol
DT


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well if I ever get anymore I would certainly publish them for all to read
> lol
> DT


now that would be funny!!!


----------



## ~TOPCAT~ (Feb 21, 2009)

i understand how you feel hun, some times we can read into things that are typed, but tbh if someone has a prob then its theirs not yours. As for pm's report them xxx I dont feel comfy but wont stop me from asking questions. Maybe its because im new and dont have a clue what im doing. Hence why i join a site to get advice. xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

frags said:


> i feel im a good bunny mummy


Hi You sound like a good bunny mummy to me, who cares what others think as long as you know how well you care for your bunnies. I am sure there are people on this forum that appreciate any knowledge that you can share with them. Hope you feel better soon and you can PM me anytime if you want a chat.
Please stay


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

awe dont leave 

i have read a few posts on this forum that have made me take a step back. i feel that some people need to learn the difference between giving someone some much needed advice, and a lecture!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Fraaaagsss dont leave you cant!!!!!! We will miss you!


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

she isn't leaving as i won't let her! so there!!:dita:  I unpacked her suitcase! LOL's


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

good good


----------



## Melysia (Feb 9, 2009)

I know what you mean about getting earache from people as soon as you mention breeding any animal. Same goes for posting any ads for selling etc. 

People always assume your doing the worst and want to lecture you. Obviously good intentions are there about rescue homes but it isn't your fault and I think people should assume that your a responsible well intentioned breeder before prattling on! Obviously it will come to pass if someones not and they don't know what they are doing. I suggest a sticky to read on the welcome section about breeders? 

I've noticed a lot of people don't complain when someone wants to buy a particular breed but when someone suggests they want to breed the lectures start? You get loads of good advice and you are needed! Stick a note in your signature telling people not to bother nagging in your posts!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Its just some new member misunderstanding hiccups, dont leave we're all here to learn from eachother and support eachother. Animals do encourage alot of emotion, dont take it to heart and remember not everyone is having a dig at you


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

Stand Firm !!!!

I think it's a bit like driving on here. (bear with me)

People get in their cars and turn into monsters because they feel untouchable and sometimes i think its worse on here.

People feel free to say things in a way they NEVER would to your face. 

Take the good with the bad take the bad with a pinch of salt (not always easy i know). If people are being malicious then report them if they are just stating their opinion then kindly thank them for it and move on. 

I would gladly buy a bunny from you but my OH would leave me after talking him into the puppy


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

you still leaving then matey!!:crying:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

coolkat said:


> you still leaving then matey!!:crying:


no ive decided to give the bunny forum another go but you wont get rid of me that easily over on the general forum either, 2 words for ya "bad smell" :thumbup:


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

stay.. the nice members outnumber the not so nice....


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

frags said:


> i feel i have had a few comments and pm's that were not called for.
> i came here recently thinking ahhh a nice place i can discuss my buns and show them off but i dont feel welcome as i am a breeder.
> i have been getting negative replies by some and its getting me down, i do the up most best for my rabbits i dont neglect them they have fresh veg, food daily as well as the decent herbage timothy hay im having large bunny housing built from my own plans that ive put alot of time and money into. i get all buns jabs done i NEVER send them to rescue centres i wouldnt dream of it.
> when i rehome my baby buns i vet the new owners, i send them with a care sheet and food and even offer them a home back with me if the new owner cant cope, i only breed from a bun once a year so i feel im a good bunny mummy so why the negative post and pms?
> ...


i breed rabbits done it for years dont give a sh.t what people say goes in one ear and out the other just take no notice they most likely dont know anything about them


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

borderer said:


> i breed rabbits done it for years dont give a sh.t what people say goes in one ear and out the other just take no notice they most likely dont know anything about them


Yes but we are talking about the ones with big floppy ears borderer not the ones you and lady breed like rabbits lol


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

borderer said:


> i breed rabbits done it for years dont give a sh.t what people say goes in one ear and out the other just take no notice they most likely dont know anything about them


well said........


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

frags said:


> i feel i have had a few comments and pm's that were not called for.
> i came here recently thinking ahhh a nice place i can discuss my buns and show them off but i dont feel welcome as i am a breeder.
> i have been getting negative replies by some and its getting me down, i do the up most best for my rabbits i dont neglect them they have fresh veg, food daily as well as the decent herbage timothy hay im having large bunny housing built from my own plans that ive put alot of time and money into. i get all buns jabs done i NEVER send them to rescue centres i wouldnt dream of it.
> when i rehome my baby buns i vet the new owners, i send them with a care sheet and food and even offer them a home back with me if the new owner cant cope, i only breed from a bun once a year so i feel im a good bunny mummy so why the negative post and pms?
> ...


PLEASE dont leave the forum - there is room and a welcome for everyone. *Even me and İ have some very unpopular opinions*. After my recent spat over Crufts had some unpleasant PM's but on the whole the majority are open to debate (even angry debate) İt really is the minority who are unpleasant.rrr:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> Yes but we are talking about the ones with big floppy ears borderer not the ones you and lady breed like rabbits lol


wiccy has floppy .... i been pulling them:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

marion..d said:


> well said........


hi marion ah missed ya:thumbup1:


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

borderer said:


> wiccy has floppy .... i been pulling them:thumbup1:


what you got cooking good looking?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> what you got cooking good looking?


leek pud and mince tonight with onion smells lovely:thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

Glad you've decided to stay 

Just ignore the old bores that have nothing better to do than give you s**t! You certainly seem like a very responsible rabbit breeder to me :thumbup:


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

There will always be people on forums who think they know it all, and spout a load of crap,trying to talk down to other people, i often think some of them must have been bullies at school. So please dont leave ,most folks seem very nice and helpful. suz


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

I've just read some of the replies you have had and im appaulled. These people havn't helped you, they've just criticised and that's wrong!  As long as you are happy with the way your buns are being cared for, that's all that matters hun


----------

